# Marijauna+Lifting



## ATyler (Sep 10, 2010)

So this might be a shot in the dark but its something I have been wondering for a while. Does smoking weed after lifting affect you negatively????????????????


----------



## vortrit (Sep 10, 2010)

Probably not the best idea.


----------



## Marat (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't believe it would.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 10, 2010)

ATyler said:


> So this might be a shot in the dark but its something I have been wondering for a while. Does smoking weed after lifting affect you negatively????????????????


 
 Does taking in smoke full of Carcinogenic Chemicals affect you negatively? The answer is YES!


----------



## LAM (Sep 10, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> Does taking in smoke full of Carcinogenic Chemicals affect you negatively? The answer is YES!



there are no naturally occurring carcinogens in marijuana the same as the tobacco plant,  the chemical additives are the carcinogens.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 10, 2010)

LAM said:


> there are no naturally occurring carcinogens in marijuana the same as the tobacco plant,  the chemical additives are the carcinogens.



Marijuana does contain  carcinogens although maybe not as much as cigaretts. Even smoked and barbequed food has carcinogens in it.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 10, 2010)

save the weed for after the workout if your gonna do it


----------



## LAM (Sep 10, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Marijuana does contain  carcinogens although maybe not as much as cigaretts. Even smoked and barbequed food has carcinogens in it.



to date there is not one reported case of cancer caused by marijuana smoking alone an any medical journal, anywhere...obviously those that smoke mj and cigarettes are going to be at risk for various cancers 

once you eliminate the direct heat with a vaporizer the overall effects on the health are negligible.  man has been smoking tobacco and mj for thousands of years the types of lung cancers, etc. seen today are relatively new thanks to all the chemical additives.


----------



## Marat (Sep 10, 2010)

LAM said:


> the types of lung cancers, etc. seen today are relatively new thanks to all the chemical additives.



I returned to the thread with the intent of bringing that up. Even if there was some evidence pulled up that concludes that there are carcinogenic qualities, for all intents and purposes, it probably wouldn't be any more dangerous than the chemicals that are pumped through the food we eat.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 10, 2010)

The plant itself contains some carcinogens and the grower who uses fertilizers to grow the plant adds all sorts of carcinogenic chemicals to the plant. When you smoke it these chemicals release thru the heat of the fire and go straight to your lungs and into your blood stream. The tar from the smoke collects on your cells in the bronchial.


----------



## ATyler (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah I was talkin about after. I tried blazin then lifting and it sucked it was by far the shittest workout ever. But a buddy of mine swears by it. I can't stand it though


----------



## Marat (Sep 10, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> The plant itself contains some carcinogens and the grower who uses fertilizers to grow the plant adds all sorts of carcinogenic chemicals to the plant. When you smoke it these chemicals release thru the heat of the fire and go straight to your lungs and into your blood stream. The tar from the smoke collects on your cells in the bronchial.



Yes, the incineration of any organic matter can be carcinogenic and additionally cause the deposition of tar. There is evidence to support both those ideas with regard to marijuana. However, there are still no deaths or instances of cancer that can be attributed to marijuana use.

Here's a study indicating that marijuana use is not linked to cancer: SpringerLink - Cancer Causes and Control, Volume 8, Number 5

One that argues the opposite:Cannabis use and risk of lung cancer: a case


And here's a news article discussing a very highly publicized study from UCLA that was conducted a few years back. Dr. Donald Tashkin is leading pulminologist and also an advocate for marijuana reform.


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

I was a rec. smoker til about age 30, and trained very hard all through my twenties.  I liked to smoke at night.  Kinda miss it sometimes, but my job does not allow for rec. drug use.  Not worth losing my teaching license over.  Always thought it was the least damaging drug when used in moderation, even more than alcohol.


----------



## ATyler (Sep 11, 2010)

I completly agree "MDR". I just wish the shit wasn't so damn expensive


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm sure i'll get flamed for this one but on cardio days i like to take a poke or two about 45 minutes to an hour before i go to the gym. i do the eliptical, by the time i get there my mind is on cruise control. i put on my MP3 player and the next thing i know my 45 minutes are done and i have gone faster and more miles than when i don't poke. i'm not saying its right, i'm just saying what it does to me. but i don't poke on lift days.


----------



## Marat (Sep 11, 2010)

ATyler said:


> I just wish the shit wasn't so damn expensive



Well, cross your fingers for positive results on November 2. You might be making some road trips to California.


----------



## ATyler (Sep 11, 2010)

Marat said:


> Well, cross your fingers for positive results on November 2. You might be making some road trips to California.


 
Haha yeah well i'm not too far from colorado so i usually road trip there for the nice buds.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 11, 2010)

The artist formely known as M11 said it right.  Anytime you inhale smoke it is not good for you.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2010)

I think ti is fine, but your order is wrong. You need to smoke weed, then go lift. This is not a joke. Best workouts of my entire life was after blazing on the way to the gym.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 11, 2010)

suprfast said:


> The artist formely known as M11 said it right. Anytime you inhale smoke it is not good for you.


 Good Point!


----------



## Phineas (Sep 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> If its Good weed, you'll be too smashed to lift heavy.
> 
> Post workout is ALLLLLL good though. Relaxes you and enables you to eat more, perfect for bulking.
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## BigRed73 (Sep 11, 2010)

VAPORIZE if your worried about the health concerns otherwise no affect or effect to body for training.  Might help increase appetite for you bulk cycle guys as long as you eat clean food and snacks!!!

Smoke a J keeps the Doc Away!!

Always smoke post w/o for the obvious.  smoking prior for most but not all has a negative impact on intensity of workout and focus.

Keep on cheifing bro all GOOD


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 11, 2010)

...not another goddam Marijuana thread!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 11, 2010)

LAM said:


> to date there is not one reported case of cancer caused by marijuana smoking alone an any medical journal, anywhere...obviously those that smoke mj and cigarettes are going to be at risk for various cancers
> 
> once you eliminate the direct heat with a vaporizer the overall effects on the health are negligible.  man has been smoking tobacco and mj for thousands of years the types of lung cancers, etc. seen today are relatively new thanks to all the chemical additives.



What I posted was that it has carcinogens in it. I did not post that it caused lung cancer. You posted that it did not have carcinogens in it (wether harmful or not), and that is not true. Even smoked foods have carcinogens in them. I did not state that it was the same as cigaretts, which obviously have chemicals, etc., added and are way more harmful. Any smoke from burning plant matter is going to contain carcinogens.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 11, 2010)

BigRed73 said:


> VAPORIZE if your worried about the health concerns otherwise no affect or effect to body for training.  Might help increase appetite for you bulk cycle guys as long as you eat clean food and snacks!!!
> 
> Smoke a J keeps the Doc Away!!
> 
> ...



I've been meaning to buy a vaporizer for ages now.


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 12, 2010)

The Hooch or Marijuana after a workout gives you the munchies. Now ehen you are very hungru with the munchies its not likely you will reach for a healthy snack. Chances are you will eat sugary or salty foods. That cant be good for bulking up.

My experiance ditch the crap unless you are a seriously stressed out dude.


----------



## CG (Sep 14, 2010)

what about coke and cutting?


----------



## paolo584 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cgrant said:


> what about coke and cutting?


 lol. a cycle of coke


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 29, 2010)

In a sense, "Yes."  It is with deep regret many individuals use an alternative means to suppress or to change their existing state or mood.  Whatever, their whim for usage the long term and their needs for dependency with psycotropic drugs puzzles many in the body building arena, for their whole goal is make themselves bigger, stronger and healthier.  Yes, I mention "healthier" only because their belief, matching those that are against (if using) Anabolic is still for their own set goals. (much described above).  

I asked several men and found that their goals with or without gear is to strengthen their body's and to maintain their current weight and muscle mass, and/or make more in the means of healthier body.


  I asked them, do you use recreational drugs, and most reply that are or have been into body building for years..."NO"  Do yourself a favor and grab a good book and read that, before going into the use of drugs that are truly unnecessary.


----------



## assassin (Sep 29, 2010)

Please god ... send us foreman rules to reply in these topics....


----------



## Parallel (Oct 12, 2010)

You should be good to go post workout

It's something I would not do before the workout though


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

cannabis is only good for increasing your appettite and letting u feel drowsy and sleep deeply ..... sometims on the week ends I smoke hash before I go to sleep to relax .. after th workout is no so bad .. though it really effects your lungs...


----------



## KelJu (Oct 15, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Marijuana does contain  carcinogens although maybe not as much as cigaretts. Even smoked and barbequed food has carcinogens in it.



The carcinogens come from the charcoal, not the food.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 15, 2010)

All of you judgmental shitheads sound like bloody vaginas queefing in the wind. "I just dont; understand why bla bla bla" 

It feels good. There is nothing else to understand. It feels a hundred times better than anything you will experience in your pathetic little bubble you call an existence. Stop being homos! If you don't do drugs because you feel that it adversely affects your training, and you training is more important to you than hedonistic pleasure, I'm on board. That is a perfectly reasonably reason. But when you start up with the whole "I just don't understand why other people..." You sound like little bitches. 

I pitty the people who don't the balls to take it to the max just to see what it feels like. But I don't go into threads about the wonderment of being sober to complain that I just don't understand why people choose to be sober.  

It's a fucking choice. "I just don't understand why people like chocolate whey when it is obvious that Vanilla is better and bla bla bla."


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 18, 2010)

You will hear a lot of opinions...some people saying not at all and some saying it does....  

Marijuana and bodybuilding do not mix...I used to smoke trees everyday, but id sleep in and train later on in the day.

Reasons it stops progress:
1.) Your aveoli get clogged with tar, reducing your oxygen intake..Which is crucial while lifting! Next time you wonder why you can't get out another rep or two, blame it on the pot and your tar filled lungs not bringing enough oxygen to your muscles!

2.) You may say you can handle the munchies...but know-one can. Your perfect diet gets ruined by eating ice cream, chocolate, etc...you get the picture.

3.) You become lazy...You may not think you are lazy, until you stopped.. When I smoked about a year ago, even on days i didnt smoke, i could sleep in untill 10 or 11 EASILY, usually resulting in a late night because of the extra few hours of energy from sleeping in. When i quit smoking, within 3 months, i couldnt sleep in until 10 if i TRIED!! I wake up earlier, and get to sleep every night before 12, which is great for your body for many reasons!


MARIJUANA+BODYBUILDING DO NOT MIX!!! PERIOD.


----------



## Hockey66 (Oct 19, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> You will hear a lot of opinions...some people saying not at all and some saying it does....
> 
> Marijuana and bodybuilding do not mix...I used to smoke trees everyday, but id sleep in and train later on in the day.
> 
> ...



YOU become lazy.
YOU cannot handle the munchies.
YOU cannot drag your ass out of bed.

Don't generalize your weaknesses onto other people.  Many people smoke cannabis every day and function perfectly well, and extraordinarily happily.


----------



## njc (Oct 19, 2010)

LAM said:


> to date there is not one reported case of cancer caused by marijuana smoking alone an any medical journal, anywhere...obviously those that smoke mj and cigarettes are going to be at risk for various cancers
> 
> once you eliminate the direct heat with a vaporizer the overall effects on the health are negligible. man has been smoking tobacco and mj for thousands of years the types of lung cancers, etc. seen today are relatively new thanks to all the chemical additives.


 
You cannot prove, in any case, what the cause of anybodies cancer is.  It's just that if somebody contracts lung cancer and they smoke 4 packs of cigarettes a day, it's a reasonable assumption that the cigarettes caused it.  You cannot look inside of somebodies body and determine that cigarettes, or anything else, was the direct cause of the cancer.


----------



## njc (Oct 19, 2010)

On another note, my appetite has NO end when I smoke...and I do mean none.  I can eat a value meal at McDonald's and an entire bag of Doritos.  No exaggeration.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 20, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> You will hear a lot of opinions...some people saying not at all and some saying it does....
> 
> Marijuana and bodybuilding do not mix...I used to smoke trees everyday, but id sleep in and train later on in the day.
> 
> ...





You are a moron. Stop posting please.


----------



## MDR (Oct 20, 2010)

KelJu said:


> All of you judgmental shitheads sound like bloody vaginas queefing in the wind. "I just dont; understand why bla bla bla"
> 
> It feels good. There is nothing else to understand. It feels a hundred times better than anything you will experience in your pathetic little bubble you call an existence. Stop being homos! If you don't do drugs because you feel that it adversely affects your training, and you training is more important to you than hedonistic pleasure, I'm on board. That is a perfectly reasonably reason. But when you start up with the whole "I just don't understand why other people..." You sound like little bitches.
> 
> ...



I agree that this is simply a matter of choice.  People choose sobriety for many reasons, some of which are strictly medical.  Because of my seizure disorder, I can no longer drink alcohol, something I enjoyed a great deal when I was younger.  I also enjoyed smoking pot, but there is no medical complication facing me here, the restriction is strictly professional.  School districts still test for drugs on occasion.  I have made the conscious choice to give up something I enjoyed because it is not worth losing a job over.  It becomes for me simply a matter of priorities; if I was not willing to give up using pot, I would not have gone into teaching.

I would never tell someone that they should abstain from using drugs and alcohol.  If I had a friend who was shooting heroin or smoking crack, I'd probably make an effort to convince them that it is not in their best interests to continue.  Pot and Heroin are completely different substances, and can not be compared to one another.  Anyone who throws a blanket over all drugs and says they are all bad simply has their head in the sand.  Pot feels good, with few consequences.  Fewer than alcohol, in my opinion.  I smoked pot because I enjoyed smoking pot.  I drank bourbon because I liked bourbon.  I didn't shoot heroin, because I didn't want to die or wind up addicted and strung out.

Personal choice is personal choice.  Most of the people I know who smoke pot are responsible individuals.  They harm no one but (arguably) themselves when they smoke.  If we take away every freedom that might not be 100% good for you, then we'd better start banning snickers bars and fried chicken.  Some of the best lifters I've ever known liked to smoke on occasion, or take an occasional drink.  Some of us even like Snickers bars and fried chicken once in awhile.


----------



## benjani1 (Dec 21, 2010)

i read somewhere that in clinical trials cannabis does the opposite of " adaptogens" like ginseng , ashwagandha , eluthero . where by they help the body and mind deal with stress such as lack of sleep , food , emotional and physical pressure . cannabis actually lowers the bodys ability to deal with these stresses . might explain why going down the garage for some hobnobs seems like such a chore when partaking in the smoking of doobage ! also it is a depressant and of course its mostly smoked which we all know is not good for you . from personall experience , it makes you think that youve worked at intensly but actually youve just bumbled about the gym staring into space and checking your eyes in the mirror alot .


----------



## IrishMonk (Dec 21, 2010)

It's a crutch... 
I'd work on being mentally strong as well as physically... so as to not need your crutch any more.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 22, 2010)

IrishMonk said:


> It's a crutch...
> I'd work on being mentally strong as well as physically... so as to not need your crutch any more.



Steroids are a crutch too, you going to tell all the AAS users on this forum to stop using them too?


----------



## IrishMonk (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, I never told the OP to stop smoking... I said "I'd", meaning 'what I would do'.
And the same goes for steroids as a crutch. Super strength on the outside won't make up for ones weakness on the inside.

So yes, "I'd" stop using roids.... but each to his own.


----------



## djk80 (Dec 27, 2010)

I can smoke and workout sometimes however in the long run it makes me lazier then anything. It might be ok for some people to workout on or some people might like it but in the long run if you want to be hitting the gym 4-5 times a week you'll most likely find yourself skipping more and more days just due to lazyness. Also diet is really important of course when working out. I find I can control my munchies but now and then if there is a sweet or a little bit of junk food lying around I feel the cravings even more when blazing.

There has been lots of threads and discussions about this before just search the forums it seems like this gets asked once every couple of weeks or so. 

I also cant show any evidence or confirm but I remember reading smoking MJ will also increase estrogen. Making it harder for you to put on muscle. Not sure if its true but I do remember reading about it.

I still smoke on special occasions but I would stop if you do it regularly. But I'll sometimes rather have a couple puffs if Im feeling stressed rather then a couple beers. Just because having 5-10 beers the calories and alcohol will all do damage. All up to you but I would rank it in there with the alcohol/partying category. You dont want to be drinking and getting drunk every night. Neither do you want to be smoking just special occasions

You want to limit all of that when bodybuilding/working out due to many reasons people have talked about on here. Hope that helps


----------

